# Visa Granted !!! But surname spelled incorrectly



## nandi (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Friends,

I finally got visa but there is a typo mistake in a spelled in surrname in the grant letter. Please advice on how to correct this mistake in my grant letter. 

I observed this issue when the file allocated to me and i notified to my migration agent. Subsequently we gave my form 1023 when co assigned. But the changes were not made in my grant letter.

Please advice how to take it up. I have asked my agent to correct this. Is there anything to be done. I am worried since lot of efforts and money being put into it. 

My Timeline are below:

ACS Applied : Dec 2008
ACS Result : Mar 2009
IELTS : May 2009
Visa Filed : July 2009 (Paper based appplication)
CO Assigned : Dec 2009
Grant letter : Jan 2010

Regards,
Nandi


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

All I can think of it to contact the agent again or the case officer directly. Is it possible that they received the form after the grant letter had been prepared?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations nandi.. name spelt incorrectly but the passport number is the same i suppose.. why dont you call the Au consulte here in India and ask them.. or as karen suggested call the CO.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

I think this is dangerous. You don't want to risk being stuck at the airport on D-Day. Get it rectified...


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

fire your agent


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

nandi said:


> I finally got visa but there is a typo mistake in a spelled in surrname in the grant letter. Please advice on how to correct this mistake in my grant letter.


Contact DIAC and state 'You spelled my name incorrectly, please change it to "Mat Jones"'


----------



## AI_pk (Mar 6, 2015)

got the passport number for my baby incorrect, i wrote to the CO, hoping for a quick turnaround time


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

Nandi,

The DIBP takes the details exactly as you fed the same while filling in application form etc. So, I doubt if it's a flaw at their end.


----------

